# Coffee as a rub ingredient



## jwbtulsa (Jan 1, 2013)

What do you think of this? No experience with coffee as an ingredient in my rubs but I love to try anything new. Gratitude for words of wisdom. Happy New Year as well.













image.jpg



__ jwbtulsa
__ Jan 1, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 1, 2013)

We have a restaurant here that uses a coffee rub on their blackened flat iron steak. It's pretty good so I would think that it would be a good choice on any cut of beef. Not sure I'd like it on pork or poultry, but that's just me.


----------



## tomolu5 (Jan 1, 2013)

I used coffee alone for a rub on a turkey breast a couple weeks ago. Kinda trying to be health conscious with my smokes and didn't wanna add a ton of salt. It came out great, very subtle flavor of coffee. The rest of it has been the best lunch meat I ever had.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 1, 2013)

The first Chef I ever worked with some 17 years ago would do a Grilled Rib Eye Steak Special. Salt, Pepper, Garlic, Onion, Paprika, Brown Sugar and fine ground Espresso Roast Coffee. Pretty good stuff!...JJ


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 1, 2013)

The first time a tried a coffee rub was on a whitetail deer backstrap roast. It was incredible. I was sorta skeptical at first but I was blown away by the results.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok. You've sold me. I'll do half the tri tip with this rub and the other half with Tatonka Dust. Always good advice from SMF


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 1, 2013)

Next time, I'd recommend using freshly ground coffee.


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 1, 2013)

There use to be company here where I live Three Spicy Ladies and sold the best coffer rub i have ever had, the are out of business and I can not fine wone to match ir to save my soul.

Robert


----------



## rcwbud (Jan 1, 2013)

I use fine ground coffee in rubs for pig butt and ribs. Guy at the meat market put me on to it and I really like it. Gives it a deeper flavor and adds to the smoke flavor of the bark. Really good and I am thinking of adding a little bit more the next time.


----------



## venture (Jan 1, 2013)

Never used it?

But there are some great coffee based sauces out there?

Why not?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 2, 2013)

When I first starting smoking meats...didn't know much about rubs.  Went and bought McCormick's Cowboy Rub...It has coffee in it...and the PP was great with it.  I would use it.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jan 2, 2013)

Tried it on some Tri-tip steaks last night. Pretty good flavor but not special enought for me to drive 2 hours to get it. As a side note, the other half of the steaks were done using Tatonka Dust. It was killer.


----------



## rcwbud (Jan 2, 2013)

Buy my meet at Steve's Meats in Desoto, Kansas and  guy out there put me on to coffee in my rubs. Tried it and like it a lot. Kind of gives it a richness and makes the smoke flavor a little more pronounced. I have used it on butt and ribs and get the fine ground dark roast coffee for this purpose. I think it really adds to the flavor.


----------



## danbono (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi All I used* McCormick's Cowboy Rub*, last time on my brisket n brunt ends came out really good. The rub has some coffee in it, you can smell it. The only problem is kinda expensive something like $4.59 for for 4 ozs. Cost more per pound then the Packer
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dan


----------



## mossymo (Jan 12, 2013)

jwbtulsa said:


> Tried it on some Tri-tip steaks last night. Pretty good flavor but not special enought for me to drive 2 hours to get it. As a side note, the other half of the steaks were done using Tatonka Dust. It was killer.



Glad to hear you like the Tatonka Dust, wife and I are hoping it will be available yet this month!


----------



## short smoke (Feb 27, 2017)

How would you use coffee grounds as a rub? Just rub it in like regular seasoning? Never heard of using coffee before.


----------

